# where to get font?



## laurannemc (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a customer who insists on a font called BRANTFORD NEW. Online it says it is an embroidery font, but nothing about how to get it. Does anyone know anything about it? I have noticed it looks like Bookman Demi Cyrillic, which I can find in Open but not Truetype.


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

laurannemc said:


> I have a customer who insists on a font called BRANTFORD NEW. Online it says it is an embroidery font, but nothing about how to get it. Does anyone know anything about it? I have noticed it looks like Bookman Demi Cyrillic, which I can find in Open but not Truetype.


Looks like it is a font in the Tajima software

http://www.fmrincorporated.org/misc/FontCatalog2.pdf

Maybe someone with the software could make it up real quick for you?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes.. looks like bookman. I'd use that


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ive got the basic Tajima lettering software, if you haven't got it by Monday I can have a look for iti


----------



## laurannemc (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks everyone. just gonna use bookman, customer is okay with it now. i love this forum and how everyone is so helpful. i have picked up so many good tips and really useful advice. its great to see how people will go out of their way to help; it just does my heart good!


----------

